# Need advice on Vacuum connections



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I just bought a new intake and rebuilt carb to replace the old 2bbl that came with my 1972 GTO. The motor is a 1971 400 and was rated for 265 hp. The old carb was gunked up and needed rebuilding so I opted to go ahead and get a 4bbl and new intake. The question I have is around the vacuum connections. On the old 2bbl intake there are no vacuum connections into the intake - on the new one there are two. Can someone tell me which of these two are for the connection to the PCV valve and what the other one is for?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Most often I've seen the PCV valve connected to the one on the "left" in your photo - the one closest to the passenger side. The other one, you can use for "whatever" --- transmission vacuum modulator, for example, or power brakes. If you don't need it, just cap it with a good quality rubber (not vinyl) cap.

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Most after market suppliers will have this adapter,


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you Bear and 05GTO. I certainly appreciate the advice.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

When you get er going, run it down here to the Shenandoah valley..

Best of luck with the resto

Dan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As 05's photo shows, _BOTH_ outlets are for PCV. There is a Tee that is needed to connect the hoses, and also, one of the hoses is "formed". All available at the vendors.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The TEE, I believe was only used in 66 and 67, your set-up with the Carter AFB appears to be from a 66.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

that is a 66 intake with an AFB, thus the dual ports for PCV.


----------

